# Problem ze strefą czasową

## soql

Witam,

Przeczytałem wszystkie FAQ odnośnie synchronizacji czasu, ale mój serwer wciąż nie widzi odpowiedniej strefy czasowej. W /etc/init.d/clock mam:

```

CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Warsaw"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"

```

Kopiowałem plik /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw do /etc/localtime, próbowałem też z dowiązaniem symbolicznym. Kombinowałem z CLOCK_SYSTOHC yes/no. A date cały czas pokazuje mi jakbym miał strefę GMT:

nie, 16 maj 2010, 13:34:57 GMT

Czas zawsze 2h do tyłu mimo synchronizacji z rdate albo htpdate. przegrepowałem cały /etc/ w poszukiwaniu tego ustawiania GMT ale nic nie znalazłem - proszę was o pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

/etc/conf.d/hwclock 

 *Quote:*   

> clock="local"
> 
> clock_systohc="NO"
> 
> clock_args=""

  W ten sposob ustawiam w hwclock, u Ciebie to bedzie clock. Pare razy juz probowalem z UTC, ale sie gryzie on wtedy z windowsiem i virtualboxe, wiec stwierdzilem iz najlepiej po prostu lokalnie ustawiac czas na maszynie.

----------

